# New batch questions.



## Panama (Aug 20, 2010)

Starting 2 batches this evening, one exactly to the tee, and the other a little different. Hit local brew shop for the Tannin today, so should have all needed....

On second batch was going to use VH Blackberry concentrate, any ideas on how to incorporate this to the recipe, or thoughts? Maybe use in starter....IDK

Using a Slurry from a batch of mead for the orignal recipe, so am set there. Have Red Star Cuvee for the starter on second batch. Any input out there?

-Panama


----------

